# So, Flint's poisoned water...



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've drank it and I've eaten food cooked with it. I'm surprised we don't have a thread going on it already.

How is that someone can basically wage war on their city (literally) and still stay out of jail? This situation blows my mind.

http://usuncut.com/class-war/10-thi...ut-flint-tragedy-but-i-will-by-michael-moore/


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Very awful situation. I listen to Detroit sports radio and this is a high topic of "call in discussion". The most disgusting thing to me was the authorities told the residents the water was ok to drink. At the same time they had bottled water brought in for State employees. This is a terrible thing to say but the city of Flint, MI is dead.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's going to be a question of the rate. It's absolutely barbaric and tyrannous that this happened in the first place. Did you read MM's writeup?

Why aren't other countries stepping in? Isn't wilfully poisoning 100,000 people genocide?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

From what I have read and listened to the water contamination is somehow imbedded into the entire water system of Flint, MI. Every water pipe would have to be replaced. I cannot even fathom how this would be dealt with monetary.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I guess it's easier to take care of your own country when you're not busy dismantling other countries.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't they flush it and then use the lead encapsulant MM mentions? I know there are other things in the water, but each contaminant should be able to be removed (I think).


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Can't they flush it and then use the lead encapsulant MM mentions? I know there are other things in the water, but each contaminant should be able to be removed (I think).


From what I have read (no expert here) it somehow will not work. But if it was up to me I would give it a shot.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How did it get so neglected?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Truly awful and shocking situ, but good for MM for whistle blowing. That guy is so awesome, he should be a Canuck...



butterknucket said:


> How did it get so neglected?


Likely due to everything getting put on hold to aid in their economic recovery...or to keep flowing funds to the military so they could keep chasing ghosts


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Flint used to get it's drinking water from Lake Huron. For some reason it switched over to a river that was contaminated with lead.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mario said:


> Very awful situation. I listen to Detroit sports radio and this is a high topic of "call in discussion". *The most disgusting thing to me was the authorities told the residents the water was ok to drink. At the same time they had bottled water brought in for State employees*.


This is the reason we can't trust governments. The state was obviously trying to protect their political careers by covering up the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> How did it get so neglected?


Read the article. That's rage you'll feel building up.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Where was the EPA? They are at the Federal level and responsible for public safety in these specific matters to ensure the water is fit for consumption. When they switched over water supplies, they should have been leading the show.??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know. They're doing studies now, but it's late for that.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...1-11e5-829c-26ffb874a18d_story.html?tid=a_inl


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Check Google Earth for views of Lake St Clair..notice entry and exit water colour.

EDIT THE ABOVE: The satellite map I see must have been altered. Last year I looked at the aerial views of Detroit and the lake water was disgusting at it's exit.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

mario said:


> Flint used to get it's drinking water from Lake Huron. For some reason it switched over to a river that was contaminated with lead.


Well, no. The water from Lake Huron was treated by the City of Detroit's water treatment. It has a different mixture of minerals and such to treat than the Flint River. Flint River water is saltier than Lake Huron water but that doesn't matter much when you are not treating the water themselves. That is why not only there was corrosion of the lead solder from the salt, but also a rash of Legionnaires Disease cases in Flint, Michigan that have so far resulted in ten deaths.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mario said:


> Flint used to get it's drinking water from Lake Huron. For some reason it switched over to a river that was contaminated with lead.


this is also my understanding of where the problem started.

How about this for a solution....
instead of spending millions in trying to filter the bad water, why don't they just switch back to getting it from Lake Huron again.
Seemed to be working fine before.

G.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

mario said:


> Flint used to get it's drinking water from Lake Huron. For some reason it switched over to a river that was contaminated with lead.


 Getting their water from the river was less expensive than continuing to use the lake water. I heard the water from the river is so caustic or acidic that it eats the pipes in the buildings in Flint. Older buildings have lead pipes...not a big problem is the water has a balanced PH, but the river water is strong. Newer buildings have copper plumbing, but the solder joints contain lead I think. Old and new plumbing is condemned.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

About ten years ago, we stopped eating and drinking tap water in our home. I think our water here is relatively safe, but I could always smell either an algae like smell or chlorine.

We now use tap water only for bathing and cleaning. If it goes in our bodies it comes from the filtered supply.

When I travel, I don't even use tap water to brush my teeth.

That may all seem a bit extreme, but our food and coffee tastes better and I feel much better about it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what's obama have to say about it? anyone seen/heard anything? seems like a good way for him to shore up whatever legacy he might have....

also, i would point out that this type of behavior from the american gov't is not new in the slightest. believe it or don't but _our gov't irradiated children without anyone's knowledge_ back in the 50's so they could study the effects of radiation on people over the long term. that's real, and you can look it up. you all know about the tuskeegee experiment, i suspect. then there's places like centralia pa. there are numerous cases of experiments the military and the VA has performed on unsuspecting soldiers and vets. funny, we talked real big about how bad the soviets were/are, just so we could become as bad or worse.
i keep tellin you guys we're (america) circling the bowl.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheezy, Moore's article also talks about how the military practices with live rounds on the abandoned parts of Flint for urban warfare. It's messed up.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

butterknucket said:


> How did it get so neglected?


This is what happens when the auto industry moves out of your city. The City can no longer pay its bills because there is no money coming from the big industries. Then the home owners can no longer pay their property taxes so that cash flow dries up. Google Flint Michigan abandoned or Detroit abandoned. This is what the future is for Oshawa.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TA462 said:


> This is what happens when the auto industry moves out of your city. The City can no longer pay its bills because there is no money coming from the big industries. Then the home owners can no longer pay their property taxes so that cash flow dries up. Google Flint Michigan abandoned or Detroit abandoned. This is what the future is for Oshawa.


That's what the future is for Ontario if we don't smarten up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

And by that I take it to mean Stop Voting Liberal!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Shall we just move this to the political forum?

GM closed their plant in Flint during Regan's administration if I'm not mistaken.

Damn Liberals, LOL.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TA462 said:


> This is what happens when the auto industry moves out of your city. The City can no longer pay its bills because there is no money coming from the big industries. Then the home owners can no longer pay their property taxes so that cash flow dries up. Google Flint Michigan abandoned or Detroit abandoned. This is what the future is for Oshawa.


Here in St. Catharines we've gone from over 12,000 GM employees to just 2,000. In contrast, there are twice as many employees working at the Casino. While GM made stuff for our use and export - the Casino essentially employs 4,000 tax collectors.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> Here in St. Catharines we've gone from over 12,000 GM employees to just 2,000. In contrast, there are twice as many employees working at the Casino. While GM made stuff for our use and export - the Casino essentially employs 4,000 tax collectors.


True enough but how much of that money is going into the City of St Catharines bank account? Oshawa doesn't have a casino.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> And by that I take it to mean Stop Voting Liberal!!!


I'd prefer to say stop voting in stupid or misguided liberals, but at the moment (Wynne) you could assume that's what I meant  Again, we fritter away money on non essential services, have a massive debt, and the interest to pay on that debt that continues to grow, and at the end of the day corners get cut on essential services such as clean drinking water. And while all this is going on we jack up electricity prices and the cost of doing business in this province. If people aren't working in well paid jobs the revenue (tax) is going to go down. But I'm sure the provincial pension plan will fix all of that.

A fiscally responsible Liberal Party would be my ideal, just not this bunch.

Sorry for the sidetrack into politics, but you did ask, LOL.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TA462 said:


> True enough but how much of that money is going into the City of St Catharines bank account? Oshawa doesn't have a casino.


Neither does St. Kitts - the casinos are in Niagara Falls and that city does get a share of gaming revenues. Overall, gambling revenue in Ontario was almost 6.7 BILLION DOLLARS in 2014. The first Ontario casino opened in 1994 so they were short that money before then. Can you imagine what the various levels of government would have to do if they weren't getting that money today? Legalized mobsters - I bet they can't wait to get their mitts on the bucks from legalizing pot.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Neither does St. Kitts - the casinos are in Niagara Falls and that city does get a share of gaming revenues. Overall, gambling revenue in Ontario was almost 6.7 BILLION DOLLARS in 2014. The first Ontario casino opened in 1994 so they were short that money before then. Can you imagine what the various levels of government would have to do if they weren't getting that money today? Legalized mobsters - I bet they can't wait to get their mitts on the bucks from legalizing pot.


And yet they managed to close a bunch of racetracks putting countless numbers of people out of work.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> And yet they managed to close a bunch of racetracks putting countless numbers of people out of work.


They're focusing on online gambling - all of the revenue, and none of those smelly horses or employees to feed.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Shall we just move this to the political forum?
> 
> GM closed their plant in Flint during Regan's administration if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Damn Liberals, LOL.


LOL, and again you pipe in without knowing any real facts. Flint Michigan actually has numerous GM plants that make bodies, components and such as well as producing the Heavy Duty 4 door crew cab and regular cab trucks to this day. You should watch the movie Roger and Me, it will educate you on the auto industry and its effects when its no longer there. I'm being serious, watch it and then we can discuss the auto industry. What you are talking about is Buick City. Basically it was set up in a way that everything needed for a car was assembled there and everything was shipped to the assembly plant in a just in time format. Buick City officially closed in 1999, Clinton was the President then....... Wikipedia is not a good source of facts, LOLOL.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> Overall, gambling revenue in Ontario was almost 6.7 BILLION DOLLARS in 2014. The first Ontario casino opened in 1994 so they were short that money before then. Can you imagine what the various levels of government would have to do if they weren't getting that money today? Legalized mobsters - I bet they can't wait to get their mitts on the bucks from legalizing pot.


Is that total profit? That's not just Casino money is it? I didn't realize that people spend that amount of money gambling.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TA462 said:


> Is that total profit? That's not just Casino money is it? I didn't realize that people spend that amount of money gambling.


It's not either - it's the total revenue OLG takes in yearly from all of their activities. Does not include payouts. When all you do is collect money and payout less (using your own formulas) you get a handsome return on your investment - 2 billion in this case:

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...illion_in_profits_116_million_in_bonuses.html


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"While the gambling giant will also deliver on Duncan’s pledge to freeze public service salaries by not increasing wages, OLG will pay out $11.6 million in one-time “pay-for-performance” bonuses to about 6,000 employees.

Godfrey defended the payouts, which were about $1 million less than last year. “It’s not a bonus, it’s paid for performance,” he said, noting the agency is one of the most profitable businesses in Canada."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TA462 said:


> LOL, and again you pipe in without knowing any real facts. Flint Michigan actually has numerous GM plants that make bodies, components and such as well as producing the Heavy Duty 4 door crew cab and regular cab trucks to this day. You should watch the movie Roger and Me, it will educate you on the auto industry and its effects when its no longer there. I'm being serious, watch it and then we can discuss the auto industry. What you are talking about is Buick City. Basically it was set up in a way that everything needed for a car was assembled there and everything was shipped to the assembly plant in a just in time format. Buick City officially closed in 1999, Clinton was the President then....... Wikipedia is not a good source of facts, LOLOL.


And again your winning personality shows itself.

I seem to be an annoyance to you and a few other members here.

I can live without the aggravation and nasty comments.

I think I can spend my time better actually working in the industry I have no knowledge about (according to you).

Enjoy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> While GM made stuff for our use and export -* the Casino essentially employs 4,000 tax collectors*.


Funny! buy true.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

To reel you guys back in...

Actually, a GM plant was the only place in Flint getting clean water.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The Government of Flint and Michigan (to me at least) Acted unlawfully. But for some reason there's barely a giant hue and cry. 
I guess with the War on Terror, that Trump Jackass, and mass shootings, there's only so much outrage to go around. 


The Fall of the American Empire has started.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think there was a cry (a state of emergency was declared) - it's just that they've been ignored for so long, it's easy to keep that going.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> The Government of Flint and Michigan (to me at least) Acted unlawfully. But for some reason there's barely a giant hue and cry.
> I guess with the War on Terror, that Trump Jackass, and mass shootings, there's only so much outrage to go around.
> 
> 
> The Fall of the American Empire has started.


Look how they handled New Orleans area flooding. Lots of inaction. I wonder what would happen if it was Beverly Hills


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Look how they handled New Orleans area flooding. Lots of inaction. I wonder what would happen if it was Beverly Hills


or DC


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually you don't have to guess. 

Just compare the reaction of Hurricane Katrina v Hurricane Sandy

NYC mattered. N.O.C did not


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

FM96 posted this little guy today (with a link)... zero comments.

"Did you know 10% of Canadians are at risk for the same water contamination Flint, Michigan is dealing with?"


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> FM96 posted this little guy today (with a link)... zero comments.
> 
> "Did you know 10% of Canadians are at risk for the same water contamination Flint, Michigan is dealing with?"


Any chance you can elaborate or post the link?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://www.fm96.com/2016/02/01/so-far-today-february-1st-2016/


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

There's many instances of improperly treated drinking water in Canada. 

In a great many Native Reserves and Metis settlements. 

When I was a kid I went to visit my grandmother and she did not have running water, we had to get drinking water from a town reservoir and store it in cisterns for her. 
We also collected rain water in barrels for her garden. 

Most in Canada don't realize how much "civilization" depends on something as simple as......clean drinking water.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Which is why Nestle bought a lot of it up, without any disagreement from the public. And when it becomes apparent how important clean drinking water is, the will have the "liquid gold".


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's not either - it's the total revenue OLG takes in yearly from all of their activities. Does not include payouts. When all you do is collect money and payout less (using your own formulas) you get a handsome return on your investment - 2 billion in this case:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...illion_in_profits_116_million_in_bonuses.html


WOW, I think as a Country we have a gambling problem, lol.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Milkman said:


> And again your winning personality shows itself.
> 
> I seem to be an annoyance to you and a few other members here.
> 
> ...


Actually I have a great personality. All, I did was clarify your facts Milkman. Not a big deal in my eyes and actually elaborated on what you really wanted to say. The only annoyance I have is you seem to get your back up if someone corrects you or doesn't agree with you. You can't be right all the time. It must be your winning personality that doesn't allow you to be wrong. I don't believe any of my posts towards you are nasty comments. You say you work in the auto industry? Doing what? I've been in it for 29 years and I seem to know a lot more about it then you do, judging by your vague, Wikipedia researched posts. Dude, stay off that website. It has a lot of wrong info on it. In the future if you need to know something related to the auto industry just PM me and ask. Then you can post a fact instead of what you've been posting. Oh yeah, don't tell me to lighten up and call me Francis again. Honestly that pissed me off and that is the reason I responded to you like I did. Once again I am done. If you want to further this conversation then send me a PM. Then again I know you want to get the last post in, its almost like a victory to you.....................


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Budda said:


> Which is why Nestle bought a lot of it up, without any disagreement from the public. And when it becomes apparent how important clean drinking water is, the will have the "liquid gold".


The public rarely has any say in what municipal councils decide.
Until after the fact. To vote them out. But, the damage is done.
Nestle' also has the rights to continue pumping out water
during severe droughts built into their contracts.

Oh .. and Nestle' only makes 'foodstuff'.
Chemicals and ingredients. That's all.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> Which is why Nestle bought a lot of it up, without any disagreement from the public. And when it becomes apparent how important clean drinking water is, the will have the "liquid gold".


they've cause alot of problems in the states doing this very thing


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> they've cause alot of problems in the states doing this very thing


They've also tried and I think got pumping rights to a couple lakes and rivers in Canada. I'm not entirely sure. But I remember seeing an article a couple times here and there about Nestle and other companies asking about water access.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yup, I believe they got it too. If memory serves, no one actually cared about Nestle courting the governing body or whoever was in charge about getting the rights to our water. They won't care until, like our lumber, it's sold back to us.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

The pressure is on Canadian Fresh Water too.
The BC government has received unsolicited proposals to export tanker loads of fresh water out of the reservoir in Ocean Falls, BC. That's pretty close to the "Great Bear Rainforest".... Can you just see it? "Great Bear Rainforest Water, $2.99 per half litre" being sold in California while the BC government receives a royalty of $50.00 per tanker load. Sounds good to me! That's Free Enterprise, right? My head hurts. I need to take an asperin.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Isn't wilfully poisoning 100,000 people genocide?



Willfully killing them would be.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mario said:


> Flint used to get it's drinking water from Lake Huron. For some reason it switched over to a river that was contaminated with lead.



Read the link - the Governor's appointee did it to save $15 million.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Shall we just move this to the political forum?
> 
> GM closed their plant in Flint during Regan's administration if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Damn Liberals, LOL.



Read the link - GM is still there. When they realized that the water was corroding car parts the Governor spent cash to hook them - and only them - back up to the original water supply. So the only place in Flint that gets its water from Lake Huron is GM.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Willfully killing them would be.


I was heavily corrected on another forum for that one. Still sure it falls under "criminal negligence" once more health issues arise.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I was heavily corrected on another forum for that one. Still sure it falls under "criminal negligence" once more health issues arise.



I am not sure 'negligence' applies since they clearly knew what they were doing. Since their actions were deliberate other charges (assault, etc.) would be more appropriate because those charges involve intent, and there was clear intent here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well the intent was to save money, not to harm. But the offset of saving money was the harm that came to the citizens.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[QUOTE="allthumbs56, post: 677970, member]Legalized mobsters - I bet they can't wait to get their mitts on the bucks from legalizing pot.[/QUOTE]

Can you say Cha-ching! CASH COW!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> [QUOTE="allthumbs56, post: 677970, member]Legalized mobsters - I bet they can't wait to get their mitts on the bucks from legalizing pot.


Can you say Cha-ching! CASH COW![/QUOTE]

lot's of people believe that, but i don't. don't get me wrong. i'd love to see it legalized. i smoke more than any other 3 of us, most likely. but lots of folks ignore how lucrative it is to continually penalize people for it. the drug war employs alot of cops, judges, baliffs, lawyers and what not. this is the reason they haven't legalized it yet. because they haven't figured out how to make up for those losses with the sales income. once they do that, it will be legalized, and those treaties will go right into the circular file.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Lots of misinformation and conspiracy theories here. Bottom line Flint and Detroit (probably most of Michigan) are beyond broke. The US prides itself on low to no taxes. The post war boom that built their civic infrastructure is long over and the country has minimal new revenue streams (See above re: Casinos and weed). Meanwhile they have ignored basic maintenance. It's not just water, it's also highways and buildings, etc. (I was in a Federal building a few years ago to visit an agency known for their technology. The majority of the staff were still using CRT monitors). 

It 's too late for Flint and probably Detroit. There was no genocide or negligence, just incompetence and ignorance in it's purest form. While the US avoids taxes like the plague, they also avoid regulation wherever possible. That is (hopefully) why a similar problem can't happen in Canada (except our embarrassing First Nations reserves but that's another story for another time). Flint/Detroit are just the tip of the iceberg. Other cities will fall in succession. Until the US raises it's taxes this blight will continue. This is the inevitable conclusion to uncontrolled capitalism. The bigger issue I see is that our whole planet runs on the theory that the US dollar is worth something. What happens when the world wakes up to the fact it's basically worthless?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's currently the main trading value as far as I know - so it's not worthless yet. There is no "wake up", the US dollar is that which we judge all other currencies against. The only country that might be able to take that over is probably China, and they have an economic crisis on their own horizon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

Budda said:


> The only country that might be able to take that over is probably China,
> and they have an economic crisis on their own horizon.


And they hold the chip to the US's $6T debt.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> Can you say Cha-ching! CASH COW!


lot's of people believe that, but i don't. don't get me wrong. i'd love to see it legalized. i smoke more than any other 3 of us, most likely. but lots of folks ignore how lucrative it is to continually penalize people for it. the drug war employs alot of cops, judges, baliffs, lawyers and what not. this is the reason they haven't legalized it yet. because they haven't figured out how to make up for those losses with the sales income. once they do that, it will be legalized, and those treaties will go right into the circular file.[/QUOTE]

Not to worry, they won't lay anyone off, this is the Government we're talking about.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Not to worry, they won't lay anyone off, this is the Government we're talking about.


agreed, and that's my point, really. until they come up with a replacement for the loss, they'll drag their feet. it's not as if they can't see the war on drugs is a failure, or that pot causes far less problems than alcohol. they are slow to move because right now, there's nothing in it for them. once someone figures it out, they'll make whatever changes reap the most.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for the distraction but everyone's seen the commercial about the guy that says "this is where I started smoking . . . and this is where I'm going to quit". Well, I'm going to change it up a little and suggest to the Milkman that "this thread is where I quit the forum and this thread is where I'm going to announce that I'm coming back".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> They've also tried and I think got pumping rights to a couple lakes and rivers in Canada. I'm not entirely sure. But I remember seeing an article a couple times here and there about *Nestle and other companies* asking about water access.


I think that's the key here. Budda likes slamming Nestle, but bottled water is an industry...like the dairy industry, meat, eggs, tobacco, whatever...it consists of many different players, some bigger some smaller. I don't think in Canada, Nestle is even that big in water, and Im not sure if they even "own" the springs/the land theyre on, or just bottle and label water provided by spring owners. Theres other big but less obvious players like Aquaterra, who I once worked for briefly.

a correction to the quoted post, spring water is just that, extracted from a spring, which acts as a pre-filter. It cannot be called spring water if pumped from a lake or river. nor would you want to. we, like most cottagers do that, and without a lot of treatment, it is undrinkable. water producer would be further ahead to simply filter/treat tap water, much like Dasani et al do with their "re-mineralized" water that begins its life in the municipal taps. the tap water method is much cheaper than spring water, because of the ease of delivery- a pipe right into your bottling facility. Spring water is trucked in, in big stainless steel tankers, all day long. I have been for a ride along and to the source spring and seen the process with my own eyes, and happy to answer any questions about it, without bias as I no longer work there, and have mixed feelings about my work experience there.


But here in Canada , water is abundant, so I don't really have any ethical issue with it. the bigger issue should be protecting it from pollutants /contamination/run off from farms, as a cottage owner on a eutrophic lake with blue algae blooms, this is a very serious concern for me.
A statistic we were told as employees was that in Ontario in the summer, bottled water plants use less water than golf courses do to water their greens. true or not? I dunno...but id say drinking water even if sold for a profit is a heck of a lot better use than watering golf courses.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------

